

DNSimple Price Increase - Lazare
http://support.dnsimple.com/articles/price-change

======
aeden
Anthony Eden, founder of DNSimple here. I'm happy to take questions or
comments here or directly through our support address (support@dnsimple.com),
regardless if you are a customer or not.

Our goal is to be transparent about what we're doing and why we're doing it.

~~~
Nikkau
Ok, why it's more expensive?

Saying "raising our prices will help us to continue to improve across the
board and bring you better, more solid DNS services" is the exact opposite of
transparence.

~~~
aeden
1\. We've invested a significant amount of time and capital into our Anycast
network. There are both up front and ongoing costs for this. We could make due
with the revenue we have now but it would leave little margin.

2\. We want to hire additional developers so we can get our ICANN
accreditation and add new functionality to the system. I won't go into
specifics, but we have a long backlog of things we want to make. We're still
going to hire slowly and deliberately, however we want to grow none-the-less.

3\. We feel that the value to customers is higher than what we are charging
now, and thus we are adjusting the prices for that reason as well.

------
luminousbit
I've thought DNSimple has needed to raise its prices for a long time. They
provide so much value and and I'd much rather pay more to help ensure that
they stay around and can continue to build.

------
coolcoco
Now the price is a little bit to high I think... But the service is so cool!

~~~
blibble
seems pretty cost competitive next to Amazon's Route53, which I always thought
was exceptionally cheap compared to the hassle of running your own nameds

